# Adopting a family member



## Greener Grass

Hi

I am hoping to adopt a baby who is my family. She is a baby and 6 months old. Has anyone ever had any experience of this? Particularly in the uk would be useful. I've also just found out im pregnant so i'm going to have 2 babies by this time next year. a scary but wonderful thought :)


----------



## CareBear

Contact your local authority, there is no private adoption in this country. If the person is relinquishing the child he/she will be placed in local authority care at birth, when discharged from hospital and will then be matched with prospective adopters. If you wish to be considered as adopters the local authority will have to assess you and you will need to be approved as adopters. As the child is a family member adoption isn't the only option when considering placement with you. I hope that helps a little bit. If you are willing to provide more details about the circumstances that is leading to you adopting the child I may be able to help a little more.


----------

